# ABDA Fun show in Louisiana



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

for all y'all close enough to come...this will be in Walker.

Richard Stratton will be there teaching and judging, so bring your books for autographs!

Louisiana K-9 Club fun show is on feb.17th,starting at 10am. 
your dog must be in a crate,have a buckle collar and 4ft.lead.
please bring something for the raffle,we will have soft drinks and food for sale.

directions
from 1-12 exit#15
go north about 5 miles. on 447 no.
at the red blinking light,turn left on to 1025,go aBOUT A MILE
cross a small creek,take the next right, percy young rd. go less than a mile, on the right, look for a dog show sign, and cars.

jean cell 985-320-0124
doris hutson cell 225-202-5901
doris ho. 665-0314


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*canceled*

 canceled due to rain 
rescehuled to March 9th


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*back from the fun show*

WOW!!! I loved it! We took third in conformation. The weight pull was fun too but was definately a teaching /training excercise. My boy did 3 reps of 660, then 3 reps of 770 then 3 reps of 880 then 3 reps of 980 then 3 of 1000. The guy whoses house we had it had his own track and tons of trophies for his dogs and it was great to talk technique and tips--I tried my best to be a sponge! You really do have to participate to learn the best, at least I do. I was happy about all that of course but it was mainly to train Mom! WOW!!! I learned so much! Gosh I have a lot to learn and what beautiful dogs I saw!!! What fun!!! Wish y'all could have been there.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That is awsome! Glad to hear you had fun. LA is also having an ADBA show later this month!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*LA ADBA show*

I am definately going. I got what I wanted- the fever! Did I read a while back that Tex pit2 was going (Haven't heard from him in a while.) as well as others from here? Everyone was soooo nice and helpful.


----------

